
Show HN: How much local? - rcdmd
https://howmuchlocal.com/
======
rcdmd
Anesthesiologists, surgeons and other doctors dose multiple local anesthetics
each day. Different ones have different uses. For trainees, this information
can be hard to find. Now it's a little easier.

Hosted on AWS. Built with React.

------
late2part
Nice! I am sure this helpful without having to look at mole to kg ratios or
ml/kg etc.

What are you doing to prevent hackers from altering your ratios which could
cause harm?

~~~
rcdmd
We dose almost every drug in terms of mass. Hosting is on S3 and completely
static, which minimizes the attack surface. The site is HTTPS-only to prevent
man-in-the-middle content-altering attacks.

------
qwrusz
This is cool. But if something like this didn't exist already, that's scary.

Nice work Dr.

------
bbcbasic
Interesting. Is it international or US only?

Would it be easier to have this as a chart on the wall?

